
Constructing human-grade parsers - fanf2
http://duriansoftware.com/joe/Constructing-human-grade-parsers.html
======
fjfaase
When fixing syntax errors in programs (which now a days happens less and less,
because all the on the fly parsing and error reporting), I prefer to fix the
errors one-by-one and recompile after each fix. No matter how good a parser
is, there will always be 'bogus' error reports after the initial error. I do
not want to spend time on those, especially if a compiler can bring me to the
next 'real' error within a second of reparsing. I rather not having the parser
spend time on any further parsing in case an error is found.

